# Sunset, Canmore vs Big Horn, Radium, BC



## Kola (Jul 9, 2006)

Which one would you recommend for seniors planning to visit Banf-Canmore region this fall ? If neither would be on your list what would you recommend and why ?  I know Radium, BC is further away but we are interested in that area as well. Is September weather still mild ?

Kola


----------



## BevL (Jul 9, 2006)

I can only comment on the weather as I don't do mountains on vacation - it's not a holiday to me unless I see palm trees!!

The weather in September is usually very, very pleasant.  The evenings could be a little chilly, but it's a beautiful time to travel here in the west.

Bev


----------



## merc (Jul 27, 2006)

They are not hugely different as to value of experience and scenery, and both offer lots, but Canmore is more urban, virtually a suburb of Banff and a short drive to Calgary.  Golf is better near Radium.  Sunset Resorts are nice, and very, very close to large grocery stores, a hospital, etc. if that is a concern.  One week in one and the next in the other would be the best solution!


----------



## Canuck (Jul 27, 2006)

I would agree 1 week in each would be lovely.  Radium is close to Fairmont Hot Springs (great golf course) and also close to Invermere, cute town and lovely lake. 

Canmore/Banff is amazingly pretty, lots of wildlife.

Yes, for sure splitting your time would be great, the drive between the two destinations is lovely and we always see bears!!

Sept. can still get very warm, maybe even hot.  Again, I agree with the above, it can be chilly in the evenings.


----------



## spike (Jul 28, 2006)

Question for the Radium area experts. We are somewhat considering retirement property in the area. How are the winter road conditions approaching from the SOUTH (Cranbrook) as apposed to coming from Calgary? Are the roads open all the time or does snow shut 'em down? Any difficut passes where winter driving is problamatic? I'm a wuss in the snow.


----------



## Garry (Jul 29, 2006)

Actually, it's pretty flat driving from Radium to Cranbrook because you're in the bottom of a valley (the Columbia Valley) between two mountain ranges.  The road east to Banff, however, is up and down and far more likely to be affected by snow.  The roads between Radium and Cranbrook would be fine pretty much all of the time.


----------



## barto (Aug 4, 2006)

It's just beyond 1.5 hours from Canmore to Radium, for what that's worth.  I'm far more familiar with the Canmore/Banff area, but we did manage to zip into Radium on our last trip a few weeks ago to take a dip in the Hot Springs and eat at our favorite schnitzel place (disappointed by the food, but not by the view)!  

Only been in the Invermere/Radium area a couple of times but quite like it - I'd guess you can't go wrong either way.

Sunset Resorts might be one that's next to the train tracks, but I don't know how soundproof that one is.  Maybe someone else can comment on that...

Bart


----------

